
Ask HN: What software engineering skills are needed post recession/disaster? - dnoberon
With a very real possibility of a global recession and&#x2F;or climate disaster on the horizon, what software engineering skills and experience will be most important, sought after, or even relevant?
======
planetzero
A climate disaster isn't going to happen for centuries, so I wouldn't worry
about that.

The best skills to have during a recession are a little bit of everything.
Companies won't be able to afford specialists and will hire generalists to do
do everything.

